# Dubai



## trish fish (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking at websites for Dubai hotels, I am completely confused about which area is best for a two night stay.

  Has anyone recently stayed in Dubai and could give any advise on this subject?  

I am not interested in shopping in the malls but would like to see some ethnic shops and go to the beach.


----------



## damorgan (Apr 12, 2006)

Trish,

Jumeirah Beach Hotel - for the beach and a 'resort' feel.  Grand Hyatt is not at the beach but has great facilities including extensive outdoor pool areas.  If you particularly want sand/beach, go to Jumeirah Beach.  Otherwise, I'd recommend the Grand Hyatt anytime.

Do the Gold Souk and, nearby, the Spice Souk.  If you want more 'ethnic' than that, don't go to Dubai - try Muscat in Oman for a more authentic feel.  All the hotels now do courtesy buses to the Souks (and the modern shopping malls).


----------



## trish fish (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you for the info.  We are going on a cruise that starts and ends in Dubai, and the ship will be going to  Muscat, Oman, so we will get more of the real thing!!


----------



## Faith (Apr 15, 2006)

I second the Jumeirah Beach Hotel.  The beach there is quite nice.  If you want decadence, stay at the Burj al Arab next door.  We lived in Dubai for almost 6 years.  Email me if you have questions.

Faith


----------

